# [SOLVED] Lines across screen?



## Perfect Defect (Jan 2, 2011)

My neighbor closed my laptop.So i opened it and it wouldnt resume windows,so turned it off.now everytime i try and reboot windows, it just freezes with lines acrossthe screen. help? i have windows 7 btw.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Lines across screen?*

What make/model laptop?

Remove the battery and power adapter.

Press and hold the power button for 30-45 seconds. (with battery and power removed)

Attempt to boot with only battery installed.


----------



## Perfect Defect (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Lines across screen?*

Its a compaq presario.idk the model.But i took out the battery and started it without it,but the lines were still going across the screen.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Lines across screen?*

Are the lines affected by movement (flexing the screen back and forth changing angles)

Connect to an external monitor to see if lines present.


----------



## Perfect Defect (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Lines across screen?*

No but when i move my mouse or i type things in it starts to move fast.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Lines across screen?*

Look on the bottom of that laptop for a model number.

Does pressing down on the palmrest or around the top (power button and indicators)

change anything.


----------



## Perfect Defect (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Lines across screen?*

HSTNN-C17C.and nope it just gets worse.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Lines across screen?*



> HSTNN-C17C


This is the battery part/model number.

Possible loose video cable.


----------



## Perfect Defect (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Lines across screen?*

 my bad im not really a pro at computers,(as you can tell),lol. but its not the cables because im in safe mode and it looks perfect.its when i start it up every thing gets all fuzzy and it shows these thin lines.would a picture of what is happening help alot?


----------



## Perfect Defect (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Lines across screen?*

Whats basically is happening is this..YouTube - Computer Problems Part 5 (System fails to boot, display drivers are removed)


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Lines across screen?*

Are you able to test by connecting to an external monitor? If it works fine on the 

external monitor then try reinstalling the graphics driver.


----------



## Perfect Defect (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Lines across screen?*

Can you tell me how to reinstall the graphics driver?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Lines across screen?*

Try this first.

In Safe Mode go into Device Manager.

Expand Display Adapter

Right-click on the graphics card and uninstall 

Restart the laptop.


----------



## Perfect Defect (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Lines across screen?*

It shows 2 Mobile Intel (R) 945 express chipset family. i uninstall both?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Lines across screen?*

Yes uninstall them both and restart.


----------



## Perfect Defect (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Lines across screen?*

No it just looks like this. http://s973.photobucket.com/albums/ae219/xproaj/?action=view&current=0101231017.jpg


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Lines across screen?*

You will need to connect to an external monitor to test.


----------



## Perfect Defect (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Lines across screen?*

You need a special cable for that dont you?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Lines across screen?*

No you may have a vga port on the laptop that you can connect a monitor into


----------



## Perfect Defect (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Lines across screen?*

Also is there a way that i can get my xbox to connect to the laptop during safe mode?


----------



## Perfect Defect (Jan 2, 2011)

*Windows 7 freezes on boot up!help!*

heres a picture of what it looks like on boot up


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 freezes on boot up!help!*

Hi mate,

Could be a variety of things, from video card driver issues to bad hardware to overheating. How does things look when trying to load Safe Mode? Note: to access Safe Mode, press F8 before the Windows logo shows up. Then select the Safe Mode option.

Also, does it only look like this when Windows logo pops up? Does it show it beforehand like on the first screen that shows up when you start the PC?


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: Lines across screen?*

Two threads merged, replies may appear out of sync.

Please refrain from creating multiple threads on the same problem.


----------



## Perfect Defect (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Lines across screen?*

sorry about the extra thread.and it only appears like that when the windows logo is done loading.


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: Lines across screen?*

Hi,

Try booting into Ubuntu and see if you get similar problems.

Ubuntu - http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download

Step #2 on that page shows you how to create the USB/CD.

Simply boot into the desktop - and see if you get problems or not.


----------



## Perfect Defect (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Lines across screen?*

Okay so i download it then what? im sorry im not that good with computers. Thanks for helping me this far though.


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: Lines across screen?*

Sorry, I just re-read the thread and I see you *can* get into Safe Mode and the display is fine.

Please ignore the above about "Ubuntu" and instead, try removing the graphics driver with Driver Sweeper in safe mode - http://www.guru3d.com/category/driversweeper/


----------



## Perfect Defect (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Lines across screen?*

Okay so i install it then i reboot my pc into safe mode then run it. correct?


----------



## Perfect Defect (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Lines across screen?*








i installed it and cleaned everything and i restarted the computer and ran it normally and i still got this.http://i973.photobucket.com/albums/ae219/xproaj/****mylife.jpg


----------



## Perfect Defect (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Lines across screen?*

nvm fixed thank you


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: Lines across screen?*



Perfect Defect said:


> nvm fixed thank you


May I ask how?


----------

